# how to put my webcam stream on the net?



## XwyhyX (Mar 28, 2007)

ummm I have a webcam and I wanted to put it on my blog... like live streaming so my friends can see what im doing....

can anyone tell me what i need to do to get my webcam stream on the net?


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Try checking this out: http://www.commercialnetworkservices.com/streamingmedia/howtosetupawebcam.htm


----------

